# Kevin Love: I Was Screwed



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> "Pardon my French, but it's the second time I've gotten screwed," he said from Los Angeles. "I definitely thought I would finish higher, but after the rookie-sophomore snub, I guess anything can happen."
> 
> Love admittedly got off to a slow start this season, but he got better as it went on, averaging 15.8 points and 9.6 rebounds in March, when he was named NBA rookie of the month.
> 
> ...


http://www.twincities.com/timberwolves/ci_12203647?nclick_check=1


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

who should have finished better than? definatley not Rose, Mayo, or westbrook. Lopez has been pretty good. I'm shocked beasley wasn't better than eric gordon. He's probably 4 or 5th


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

You have to like the attitude. Get in better shape.


----------



## Rikki G (Feb 15, 2009)

You left out the best part.. 



> " ... I'll take care of my business this summer, either here in Los Angeles or in Minnesota, and come back a better player and try to help my team win. Hopefully, 15 years from now I'll be able to look back on this and laugh."


Love it! (pun intended). K-Love out to prove all the haters wrong. It didn't take long for me to come around..


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

You could have the new Bruise Brothers


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Tom said:


> You have to like the attitude. Get in better shape.


No Way.. He's the white Charles Barkley. He needs to rock the gut.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Well as you can tell from my name awards and All-Star games can be pretty damn stupid. Johan Santana didn't make the All-Star game in 2004 and Morneau didn't in 2006.

Carlos Beltran (2004) and CC Sabathia got screwed for MVP/CY voting. Or it's nice when MVPs win and they admit they aren't the best or most crucial player on the team.

Mayo started much better and then people stopped paying attention to all the bad teams. Plus I bet some guys want a Rose-Mayo rivalry.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Love had a great season, and you could definitely make a case for him being ahead of Lopez and Gordon, but you could make a case the other way as well. 

Still love the attitude.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

The Wolves are going to be nice next year, a hungry Love out to prove the haters wrong and an Al Jefferson rehabbed and ready to bang will give the Wolves a solid front court, add a top 5 pick and the improved play of Carney, Foy, Gomes, and others and the team has some depth and skill to cause problems for other teams.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

billfindlay10 said:


> The Wolves are going to be nice next year, a hungry Love out to prove the haters wrong and an Al Jefferson rehabbed and ready to bang will give the Wolves a solid front court, add a top 5 pick and the improved play of Carney, Foy, Gomes, and others and the team has some depth and skill to cause problems for other teams.



Hopefully they do something with 3 1st round picks, and a good combination of expiring contracts to get someone at the deadline.. crossing my fingers for #2 pick tonight, we need rubio.


----------

